

Fast Ranking Algorithm: Astonishing Paper by Raykar, Duraiswami, and Krishnapuram - Anon84
http://csdl2.computer.org/persagen/DLAbsToc.jsp?resourcePath=/dl/trans/tp/&toc=comp/trans/tp/2008/07/ttp200807toc.xml&DOI=10.1109/TPAMI.2007.70776

======
startingup
PDF here:
[http://www.umiacs.umd.edu/~vikas/publications/raykar_AISTATS...](http://www.umiacs.umd.edu/~vikas/publications/raykar_AISTATS_2007.pdf)

~~~
greendestiny
I got this link, its probably the same:
[http://www.umiacs.umd.edu/~vikas/publications/raykar_PAMI_20...](http://www.umiacs.umd.edu/~vikas/publications/raykar_PAMI_2007.pdf)

------
natch
If an order of magnitude speedup is "astonishing" then the field must have
become overconfident and complacent. Great to see someone rocking the boat.
But does anyone care to explain any more (in English, for us plebes) more
about how this is astonishing? I'm not challenging the assessment; I'm just
curious about what it means.

And some interesting words from one of the other papers: what are "classifier
regret" and "ranking regret"? Is that a metric of how often you go down the
wrong path or something?

~~~
melvinram
Doesn't directly answer your question, but read the comment by thedelimiter on
the page below and it _may_ provide some insight :D

<http://www.reddit.com/info/6nh28/comments/c04d5l0>

~~~
natch
hehe, yes, that was well done.

------
aswanson
I suppose you have an IEEE $ub$cription or member$hip?

------
startingup
Paper from Google Research in a related area:
[http://www.cs.nyu.edu/web/Research/TechReports/TR2007-903/TR...](http://www.cs.nyu.edu/web/Research/TechReports/TR2007-903/TR2007-903.pdf)

